# I think I have the dreaded Internal Parasites. Calling in the experts.



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I haven't been around since my laptop flatlined in March, but I still try to keep track of things.

I have been steadily losing fish for several months now.

The tank is 50g, running since Christmas. Fluorite substrate. Plenty of plants, Hygrophila out the whazoo. Crypts showing no growth in the last 4 months, but no rotting either. Anubias growing RIDICULOUSLY fast, about 1 leaf per day. 2 WPG CF lighting. Aquaclear 110 Filter, powerhead added for current and help wth filtration. NO CARBON.

Inhabitants:
6 Bloodfin Tetras
6 Boesmani Rainbows
1 Scalare Angel
2 "Golden Wonder Killifish" (Panchax)
6 Kuhli Loaches
3 Julii Corys
3 (remaining) Panda Corys
3 Yoyo Loaches
1 Ghost Shrimp (Maybe? More than one fish should have eaten him, yet he persists.)
1 Pond Snail (Impressive that I only have 1)
1 Red Ramshorn Snail (Again, impressive, I know.)

Problem:
I have been losing fish. The fish seem healthy, act fine, eat up, and then one day, they become ill.
Colours fade, swimming becomes erratic, they tend to lie on the bottom and tumble in thne current. Within a few days of noticing symptoms, the fish are ALWAYS dead.

Problem with Problem:
The fish are not dying often.
I lose one fish a month, maybe. I have lost 2 Kuhlii Loaches, and now 4 Panda Corys this way. One just passed today, and has finally driven me to realize that there is a real problem here. 
Fortunately, none of the "expensive fish" have been affected by the mysterious ailment.

Background:
Had a 10g with three balloon mollys in it. A while ago. When the tank sprung a leak, one of the mollys died as a result of being dumped into an uncycled 50g. One molly died before the leak, and appeared to have a large hole for an anus. I am aware that the anus IS a hole, but this thing looked like someone had stuck a pencil in there, about a 1/2 inch. The mollies eventually all died, but the corys survived.

So, in short, if the hole in the molly was the cause of death, then it probably spread to the tank I have now.

Maintenence: 
50% water change per week.
Dose dry ferts 6x weekly.
Fed every day, sometimes twice a day. They get the Tetra Crisps (great stuff, those Tetra Crisps.) THAWED bloodworms every 3 days.

NOW, the recent problem: a yoyo loach is acting like he'll die soon. Panda died today. AND, one of the killifish stopped eating the flakes, and is hiding in the corner all day. Very inactive. He also appears to have the "hole" where his anus is. Female killi also displays "hole."

Here are the water specs.

Tank Size: 50g
Tank Temperature: 78 Degrees
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: Not tested recently. Due to large water changes and live plants, this should be *less than 10*. At time of last death, I was not dosing Nitrate, and it measured at 0ppm. So not an issue.

I am doing EVERYTHING right. I can attribute the small amounts of black brush algae to my DIY CO2. But nothing should be hurting the fish here.

So, my diagnosis: Long-term internal parasites. Excellent water keeps them from manifesting in most fish. Occasionally takes over a fish, and kills it.

Now this was quite the long post. I'm partially organising my thoughts, partially pleading for help.

Your thoughts? Your diagnoses? Your reccomended course of action?

Thank you for paying attention for so long.
-Wes

(PS, I can take a piccy of the "hole" in the killis, later tonight. I do not know how to post, so if someone requests it, I will need instructions. I don't know if the "hole" just develoiped, or was always there, but I'm just noticing it now, when the fish are acting ill.)


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ah, another mysterious case of disappearing fish. i've been battling something similar myself. I've tried levamisole with some success.

that ass hole (sorry, had to do it) flumuxes me though.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Again, I'm not sure the asspit is a symptom of the disease. But it really doesn't look like a good thing... I'll try to take some pictures of it, but I'm off to work soon. If someone wants to see them, I'll email the piccys, or I need instructions on how to post them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Have you tried any antiparasitic medicines? Prazipro is a great first shot. Levamisole seems to be the new cure-all, and works on many worm-type parasites also. 

I think I still have enough to treat a 50g tank, pm me if you'd like to try it out.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It looks like your fish are constantly trying to release so the vent is open?

Calamanus seems to be a problem around here. We seem to have picked it up from some source and it's spreading like wild fire.

Ameekplec is ordering some Levamisole, I recommend it. Get 5 grams or so.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Upon more research, I am almost 100% sure I have the Callamanus Worms. Inside the "asspit", it appears that there are red threads against the fish's insides. When I netted a fish to see if I could grab one with tweezers (still not sure if this was a good call, but the fish is dead if I can't solve this), he closed his anus and hid them from me.

The buzzword for the hole was "Enlarged Anus."

This returns many more hits. I plan to use the medication, and document the experience.

Thank you to everyone for your time. I left a hefty post to read.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Calamanus seems to be a problem around here. We seem to have picked it up from some source and it's spreading like wild fire.


I think it must have originated at some of the LFS as I'm sure they share some of the same suppliers - from there onto many tanks, and there onto many more people and so fourth.

I'm fairly certain I got it from Big Al's Scarborough from my ill fated attempts with clown killifish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I suspect I got mine from platy from superpet.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a similar problem two months ago. Some fish were also flashing, though.

Tried the following (in this order): 
-aquarium salt (at just under the recommended dose, as I had loaches) for a week, combined with
-raising temperature to 82
-melafix (after a 30% water change)
-jungle anti bacterial (although at this point, flashing had stopped)

serious improvement only started happening during the Melafix stage (although it could have been the temperature and salt that caused the improvement, as the treatments were back to back).
I also gave the Jungle Anti Bacterial, but at that point the flashing stopped. 

It has been almost 2 months with no deaths except two guppies that died less than a week after I got them due to fin rot (probably due to stressful transport). Other guppies are ok.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Just want to give a bit of an update. First, I want to thank everyone who posted for giving their time to trying to help me out.

Secondly, now that I have done more research, I am almost positive it is Callamanus Worms. I will be starting a thread soon about my treatment of the dreaded worms, but would first like to discuss quarantine. 

Keep your eyes open for the thread coming soon, "Quarantine!"
And, some time after that, "Callamanus!"


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*hate those worms*

Hi Plaid: I believe I also picked up some callamanus from BAl's Scar arround Christmas. Had it in one of my rummynoses, managed to treat it w/ fenbendazole lost 4 of 8 rummys but no harm on cheery shrimp albino bn plecos, neon rainbows, boesmani, cardinal tetras, bronze cory and SAE's. so far so good no new cases. But I would try the Levamisole that Ameekplec suggested more people have had success w/ it and he is ordering some soon. As for quarantine it will not be effective since once you see the worm phase you'll already have eggs/cysts in your tank. You'll need to treat the whole tank to kill those as well. That's the reason why you'll see fish death every few months as it only develops when an unlucky fish picks up an egg, also reason why bottom feeding fish are more susceptable. Also while doing research on this I read that there is an intermediate life cycle for these worms. They use snails as an intermediate host before infesting you fish, I would kill off any unwanted snails. I've tried pulling them out w/ tweezers why is satisfying to see them squirm and die I later found out is not a good Idea, as the worm anchors itself to the fish's intestines and pulling it out can do more harm to your fish. good luck w/ your treatment


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

zenkeri said:


> is satisfying to see them squirm and die


I like you.

I DID attempt this, actually, but the fish retracted them when I netted him.
And as for quarantine, I mean that I will be placing fish in a tank for 2 months after I acquire them from now on. I understand that the worms DO get everywhere before you notice them, but hopefully, that will be before they enter my main tank.

I think I will be starting that Quarantine Thread now.

Wes


----------

